# Exit Sign in Apartment : Need dedicated Circuit



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

onilozay said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I've got a job to install a few EXIT signs in an apartment. Been reading over article 700 but am not clear on,
> ...


I'm assuming you are intending to install basic, battery backup exit signs.

1) I don't think the type of occupancy matters, but you would need an unswitched power supply capable of handling the load.

2) A dedicated circuit is not required, but may be the best option depending on the amount of signs and their locations.

It may help to think of each sign as its own self contained emergency system. POCO power illuminates the sign under normal circumstances, and the battery takes over during an outage (emergency conditions).

Art. 700 covers the rules for ALL emergency systems. What you and most of us (who don't work in hospitals or stadiums or high rises) install makes up an emergency system in the most basic sense.

The NEC doesn't cover the placement of illumination or signs either, so you may want to get specifics from the fire marshal or inspector or whomever calls the shots. In a large building, it isn't always obvious where exit and emergency lights need to be placed.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The sign should be fed from lighting circuit (unswitched) in that area, however, if there are more than three lighting circuits, you can have then on their own circuit.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

In my opinion an exit sign (light) is not providing the lighting for the area and there is no code requirement that the supply for the battery backed up exit sign be from the same circuit that provides the area lighting.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> In my opinion an exit sign (light) is not providing the lighting for the area and there is no code requirement that the supply for the battery backed up exit sign be from the same circuit that provides the area lighting.


If they are exit lights only I believe you are correct. If it is a "combo" (meaning egress lighting and exit sign) I think 700.12(F)(2)(3) would apply.

Pete


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Barjack said:


> I'm assuming you are intending to install basic, battery backup exit signs.
> 
> 1) I don't think the type of occupancy matters, but you would need an unswitched power supply capable of handling the load.
> 
> ...


Building Code


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Building Code


Nope. ....nec covers this.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Nope. ....nec covers this.


At the last clearing house meeting I went to it was IN the building code as was the need to not create a nuisance with your outside lighting.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> At the last clearing house meeting I went to it was IN the building code as was the need to not create a nuisance with your outside lighting.


Don is correct based on the NEC and the IBC as far as I could discern. An exit sign is required to have a minimum 90 minute power supply for lighting in the case of loss of primary source. As Don pointed out an exit light is not the same as egress lighting.

Pete


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Don is correct based on the NEC and the IBC as far as I could discern. An exit sign is required to have a minimum 90 minute power supply for lighting in the case of loss of primary source. As Don pointed out an exit light is not the same as egress lighting.
> 
> Pete


I was thinking of the "placement" of the fixture, not the installing of it. Thanks. Pete. WOW!, I guess you DO deserve the "title:thumbsup:".


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I was thinking of the "placement" of the fixture, not the installing of it. Thanks. Pete. WOW!, I guess you DO deserve the "title:thumbsup:".


My apologies. I assumed we were talking about the electrical requirements.

And, FWIW, I really do not think I do deserve to be the EOTM. I do now and always will maintain that there are those on this site that are much more deserving than I.

Pete


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> My apologies. I assumed we were talking about the electrical requirements.
> 
> And, FWIW, I really do not think I do deserve to be the EOTM. I do now and always will maintain that there are those on this site that are much more deserving than I.
> 
> Pete


 Pete, it's not always about me.:jester:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> My apologies. I assumed we were talking about the electrical requirements.
> 
> And, FWIW, I really do not think I do deserve to be the EOTM. I do now and always will maintain that there are those on this site that are much more deserving than I.
> 
> Pete


No way dude. You really really deserve it. You're very Knowledgable, and very professional. You are the creme del a crem of inspectors.


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the input, very helpful. Sorry for being slow on the return but,

I'm still unclear, is the "dedicated circuit" issue to be determined by building codes or as mentioned above it can be taken directly off lighting circuit? 

It is only 2 exit signs.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

onilozay said:


> Thank you all for the input, very helpful. Sorry for being slow on the return but,
> 
> I'm still unclear, is the "dedicated circuit" issue to be determined by building codes or as mentioned above it can be taken directly off lighting circuit?
> 
> It is only 2 exit signs.


As long as they are exit only (not exit/emergency combo), any unswitched branch circuit may power the battery on the sign. They should, however, be powered from the local lighting circuit.

Make sure you are not also required to provide emergency illumination. If so, read 700.12(F).


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

